# Holster for my Hi Power



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I recently picked up a used Hi Power and needed a holster for it. I was in Houston on business and dropped by Collectors Firearms and found a holster made by Tucker Gunleather in his display. I have several of Mr. Tuckers fine holsters for other guns. This one, like so many others is plain jane black.


----------

